# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  धरती पर स्वर्ग हिमाचल प्रदेश

## harry1

*दोस्तों मैं हिमाचल प्रदेश का रहने वाला हूँ 
ये प्रदेश अपनी खूबसूरती के लिए विश्व विख्यात ,, दुनिया के हर कोने से यहाँ लोग घुमने आते हैं 
अगर मैं कहूँ की ये धरती पर स्वर्ग है तो गलत नही होगा..:udd::udd:*

----------


## harry1

*यहाँ पर आपको दूर दूर तक बर्फ और पहाड़  और सिर्फ हरियाली दिखाई देगी..
और ये सब आपका मन मोह लेंगे..
इसलिए मैं आपको यहाँ हिमाचल प्रदेश की खूबसूरती फोटो के माध्यम से दिखाऊंगा और हर जिले की खूबसूरती के दर्शन करवाऊंगा
उम्मीद करता हूँ की आपको पसंद आएगा* :udd::udd:

----------


## harry1

*मैं पूरा हिमाचल घूम चूका हूँ..और कई बार घुमा हूँ..
चाहे वो शिमला ,,कुल्लू मनाली ,, चंबा,, धर्मशाला,,काँगड़ा,, पालमपुर,, खजियार,, लाहोल स्पीती ,,,और भी बहुत सारी जगह हैं
ये सब की सब अत्यंत खुबसूरत हैं
यहाँ एक बार जो आ जाये वो यहाँ बार बार आना चाहता है ...
ये सभी प्रमुख पर्यटन स्थल हैं और आपको हैरानी होगी की जो दुसरे देशो से सैलानी घुमने आते हैं वो भी यहीं की होकर रह जाते हैं
बहुत सारों ने तो अपना घर अब यहीं बना लिया है और यहीं रहते हैं..
उन सबको यहाँ की खूबसूरती और माहोल इतना अच्छा लगा की उन सबने यहाँ रहने का ही मन बना लिया
*

----------


## harry1

*ये प्रदेश सिर्फ खुबसूरत ही नही बल्कि यहाँ का माहोल भी बहुत शांति प्रिये है..
हिमाचल के लोगो के लिए एक बात मशहूर है की वो सब बहुत भोले भाले होते हैं..

*:udd::udd::udd:

----------


## harry1

*अब मैं हिमाचल के बारे में आपको कुछ जानकारी देना चाहूँगा....*

----------


## harry1

*हिमाचल प्रदेश वेस्टर्न हिमालय के दिल बसा हुआ है..यहाँ पर बहुत सरे पुराने मंदिर हैं जिस बजह से इसे "" देवभूमि "" भी कहा जाता है ..ज्यादातर मंदिर लकड़ी के बने हुए हैं..
हिमाचल के लोकगीत और लोकनृत्य अपने आप में इसे एक अलग पहचान देते हैं...*

----------


## harry1

*जब भारत आजाद हुआ था.. तब बहुत सारे छोटे छोटे पहाड़ी राज्यों को मिला दिया गया और एक क्षेत्र में तब्दील कर दिया गया था..और उस समय इसे भारत सरकार द्वारा चलाया जा रहा था..
हिमाचल प्रदेश १५ अप्रैल १९४८ को भारत सरकार की स्टेट की रूप में सामने आया जब इसमें बड़े और छोटे ३१ पहाड़ी राज्यों को मिलाया गया..
परन्तु १९५६ में इसे union  territory  घोषित कर दिया गया..परन्तु जल्दी ही इसमें पंजाब के कुछ पहाड़ी जगहों को शामिल किया गया और इसे पूरी तरह से एक भारतीय स्टेट घोषित कर दिया गया
*

----------


## harry1

*हिमाचल प्रदेश आज के समय में भारत में सबसे प्रमुख आकर्षण है सेलानियो का..
इसके बड़े बड़े पहाड़ और नदियाँ दुनिया भर से trakers  को यहाँ खिंच ही लाते हैं*

----------


## harry1

*हिमाचल प्रदेश के south -east  में उतरांचल , west  में पंजाब,, east  में चाइना ,, south - west  में हरयाणा और north  में जमू एंड कश्मीर हैं ..हिमाचल प्रदेश तिन region  में बंटा हुआ है ..शिवालिक और  ओउटर हिमालय,, मिडल हिमालय  और इनर हिमालय ,,, ग्रेअटर हिमालय और alpine  ज़ोन*

----------


## harry1

*हिमाचल की इकोनोमी का मुख्या सत्रोत सेब के बाग और tourism है.. बिजली की सप्लाई भी मुख्या स्त्रोत है..हिमाचल hydro -electric  में बहुत धनी है
हिमाचल प्रदेश per capita  income  में पुरे भारत में दुसरे   नम्बर पर है..
पढाई के मामले में भी हिमाचल पुरे भारत में दुसरे स्थान पर है..
मुख्यत बोली जनि बलि भाषा है हिंदी,, पहाड़ी ,,महासुई,,कुल्लुयी,,  हौली ,, किन्नौरी,, चम्ब्याली,,सिरमौरी  ,, गोजरी ( गुजर बोलते हैं ) बिलासपुरी,, डोगरी,, कांगरी,,
*

----------


## harry1

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...आप को बधाई





> बेहतरीन सूत्र .......................धन्यवाद मित्र





> देव जी  मैंने  बहुत सारे सूत्रों  में  आपका  यही जवाब देखा  है क्या आप बता सकते हैं ऐसा  क्यूँ


धन्यवाद दोस्तों..

----------


## harry1

*hill queen shimla*

----------


## harry1

*Hill queen Shimla*

----------


## harry1

:group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## harry1

*हिमाचली पक्षी  --- मोनाल*

----------


## harry1

:group-dance::group-dance::group-dance:

----------


## harry1

*हिमाचली बच्चे और महिलाएं*

----------


## harry1

दोस्तों अब मैं कुछ ऐसी फोटो डालूँगा हिमाचल की खूबसूरती की जो खुद से ली गयी हैं.. मेरे दोस्त गये थे मनाली , रोहतांग,, लेह .. तो वहां की फोटो डालूँगा..उम्मीद है अच्छी लगेंगी ..

----------


## harry1

ये नुब्रा वेली का चित्र है.. यहाँ एक तरफ पहाड़ी के आगे पाकिस्तान है और एक तरफ चीन  है... यहाँ मेरे दोस्त अभी अभी जाके आये हैं

----------


## harry1

एक और नजारा हिमाचल प्रदेश का..

----------


## harry1

क्या ऐसा नजारा देखा है कभी.. मेरा हिमाचल

----------


## harry1

रोहतांग से आगे का रास्ता लेह जाने के लिए

----------


## harry1

रोहतांग से आगे का रास्ता लेह जाने के लिए...

----------


## harry1

मेरे गाँव के पास के चित्र... मनाली

----------


## Sameerchand

> मेरे गाँव के पास के चित्र... मनाली


*सचमुच हिमाचल एक तरह से धरती का स्वर्ग ही हैं. धन्यवाद मित्र हैरी, धरती के स्वर्ग की अनमोल खजाने को देख कर मन पुलकित हो गया. अब तो मन करता हैं की कब इन नजरो को साक्षात् देखूं.........

मित्र, इस मेहनत और अनुपम कृति को हमारे सामने प्रश्तुत करने के लिए धन्यवाद और ++++++++.*

----------


## harry1

> *सचमुच हिमाचल एक तरह से धरती का स्वर्ग ही हैं. धन्यवाद मित्र हैरी, धरती के स्वर्ग की अनमोल खजाने को देख कर मन पुलकित हो गया. अब तो मन करता हैं की कब इन नजरो को साक्षात् देखूं.........
> 
> मित्र, इस मेहनत और अनुपम कृति को हमारे सामने प्रश्तुत करने के लिए धन्यवाद और ++++++++.*


धन्यवाद समीर भाई... ये सब फोटो खुद खिंची हुई हैं.. मेरे दोस्त अभी अभी यहाँ सब घूम के आये हैं... और देखने लायक जगह है दोस्त.. यहाँ नही गये तो कोई फायदा नही है जीने का..
सारे दोस्त बाइक पर गये थे.. लाजवाब ट्रिप रहा उनका.. मैं खुद जा आया हूँ इन सब जगह ..पर इतनी आगे तक नही गया था जितनी आगे तक वो सब जाके आये इस बार..

----------


## Sameerchand

> धन्यवाद समीर भाई... ये सब फोटो खुद खिंची हुई हैं.. मेरे दोस्त अभी अभी यहाँ सब घूम के आये हैं... और देखने लायक जगह है दोस्त.. यहाँ नही गये तो कोई फायदा नही है जीने का..
> सारे दोस्त बाइक पर गये थे.. लाजवाब ट्रिप रहा उनका.. मैं खुद जा आया हूँ इन सब जगह ..पर इतनी आगे तक नही गया था जितनी आगे तक वो सब जाके आये इस बार..



*हैरी भाई.....इन फोटो को देखकर आप एक अच्छे फोटोग्राफर मालुम हो रहे हैं......कमाल की फोटो खिची हैं आपने मित्र......आज पहली बार पता चला की आप एक अच्छे इंसान के अलावा एक अच्छे फोटोग्राफर भी हैं.......बहुत मन कर रहा हैं इन जगहों को साक्षात् देखू....जल्दी ही प्रोग्राम बनाऊंगा यहाँ आने की.....आपके इन फोटो ने जल्द से जल्द देखने की चाहत जगा दी हैं.*

----------


## harry1

> *हैरी भाई.....इन फोटो को देखकर आप एक अच्छे फोटोग्राफर मालुम हो रहे हैं......कमाल की फोटो खिची हैं आपने मित्र......आज पहली बार पता चला की आप एक अच्छे इंसान के अलावा एक अच्छे फोटोग्राफर भी हैं.......बहुत मन कर रहा हैं इन जगहों को साक्षात् देखू....जल्दी ही प्रोग्राम बनाऊंगा यहाँ आने की.....आपके इन फोटो ने जल्द से जल्द देखने की चाहत जगा दी हैं.*



*धन्यवाद मित्र... लेकिन ये फोटोग्राफी मैंने नही मेरे एक घनिष्ठ  मित्र ने की है.. वो एक फोटोग्राफर ही है और दिल्ली  नोकरी करता है.. उसका यही काम है..
हाँ उससे जरुर कुछ नुख्से सीखे हैं फोटोग्राफी के.. इसलिए थोड़ी बहुत अच्छी मैं भी खिंच लेता हूँ.. जल्द ही खुद से खिंची हुई भी डालूँगा..
और जरुर आइयेगा.. क्यूंकि जब तक मैं भी यहाँ नही गया था तब यही सोचता था की मेरा गृहनगर ( मनाली ) ही बहुत खुबसूरत है.. लेकिन जब ये जगह देखि तो पता चला की असली जन्नत क्या है..
दोस्त यहाँ बिलकुल शांति है.. कोई भीड़ भड़का  नही..कोई शोर शराबा नही... बस बड़े बड़े पहाड़ हैं बर्फ से ढके हुए ..... और असीम शांति.. मैं अब दूसरी दफा जाऊंगा गर्मियों में अपने दोस्तों के साथ...*

----------


## harry1

*shanti stupa in himachal pradesh*

----------


## harry1

*नुब्रा वेल्ली*

----------


## harry1

*नकिला पास.......*

----------


## ajau4u

खजियार मेरी तरफ से

----------


## abhi.dude

acha h..............................................

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है लगे रहिये ..........................................

----------


## deepa rai

क्या खूब  है क्या खूब  है अच्छा सूत्र है।।।।।।..........................  ......................

----------


## deepa rai

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww.......................

----------

